
Ask HN: How would you improve online education? - tmaly
My daughter did zoom classes for the last part of the year.  It was less than ideal.   She also used an several online resources.  Nothing really seemed amazing for online education for kids.<p>How would you improve the online aspect of education for kids?<p>What big idea would change everything?
======
dataminded
I'm excited about AR and to a lesser extent VR. I expect those to be
transformative.

